# is it wrong....for a 67 lemans, to sport a 67 gto grill?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

minus the "GTO" part of the grill, is it wrong to use one in a 67 lemans? reason I ask is it seems to be fairly difficult to find a 67 lemans front end. 

just curious what you guys would say. :confused


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that unless you are going for the original look of a Lemans. It is a better looking grill than the Lemans grill in my opinion.


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

I might have 67 Le Mans parts... PM me your phone number if interested.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

For a resto, obviously the correct grille would be the way to go, but for your driver that you want your way, make it how you like it. If you find a good lemans grille somewhere, you can always put it back on there!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

putting GTO grilles in my 66' Tempest custom with the original PONTIAC badge (see avatar), they look much better and its an 8 bolt switch to go back to original if you find lemans ones, plus the lights finish off the front end look and the wire weave of the 67' is ICONIC, people are still copying it....make it yours.

I am also using the 66' Lemans full chrome flutted tailpiece with the crescent lights...i think the best looking rear end treatment of 66-67', even over the GTO's...


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a gto front end on my lemans too. it just looks alot better


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, so next question, how can I get the whole thing, the baskets, lights, chrome trim everything for the GTO front end minus the bumper and headlights, and rings

best place to get the whole front pretty much. and what am I looking at spending on all that?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> putting GTO grilles in my 66' Tempest custom with the original PONTIAC badge (see avatar), they look much better and its an 8 bolt switch to go back to original if you find lemans ones, plus the lights finish off the front end look and the wire weave of the 67' is ICONIC, people are still copying it....make it yours.
> 
> I am also using the 66' Lemans full chrome flutted tailpiece with the crescent lights...i think the best looking rear end treatment of 66-67', even over the GTO's...



:agreeYou're right, the "wire weave" of the 1967 GTO shows up all the time, such as in the G8 GXP and Cadillac CTS-V.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

not to mention the aftermarket for Denali's to Chrysler 300's and of course the Bentley's (most call it a Bentley grill mistakenly). I also often wonder when exactly it was that BMW stole the "split Grille" design cue from Pontiac.

heres a 67' bently, wheres the wire weave?

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/bentley/t1/966061.html


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

so from ames B113k would be a good kit to get me what I need? would anyone recommend other pieces?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

ames b113k is 750 performance years kit is 650 rpf267k or you kan go the swap meat rout if your on a buget


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the performance years price  good suggestion. thanks!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bobby326 said:


> swap meat


:lol:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)




----------

